# Rocky boot sole problems?



## DYI hunting

Me and my 2 hunting buddies have Rocky boots.  I got mine 2 years ago and they got theirs before last season.  By the end of this season, the tread on all of them is disintegrating, breaking off in little chunks.  It's not wearing off, they look like you took a walk on razor blades.  Anybody else had this problem with Rocky boots?

I am wondering if out stand platforms (rough metal grate) is doing the damage or if we got some dud boots.


----------



## firebiker

*I had a pair, they were comfortable and warm.
But the soles came apart like a $2 dollar watch after about 4 years.
it's like they dry rotted or something ?*


----------



## ronnies

Same problem.  Rocky will not even respond to my question.   A lot of people have same problem.  Look at E-mail thread earlier this year.


----------



## Darkhorse

This is why I no longer buy Rocky Boots. I had a pair of $169.00 Rockys I bought in 96 for Elk hunting. By 1999 the soles had disentigrated in my closet. Several calls to Rocky got no satisfaction. They have known of this problem for at least 10 years and still keep making boots with soles that rot off.
Sounds like a big rip off to me.


----------



## fatboy84

Yep....Happens all the time.


----------



## stevetarget

mine tore up too, i sent them back to rocky and they said, too bad.. no more rockys for me. I did have them re-soled with Goodyear soles and they are lasting just fine. I think it cost about $40.


----------



## Lthomas

Same thing happened to me....


----------



## Rick Alexander

*same for me too*

First pair of cornstalkers lasted me about 10 years - just hated to replace them as they were the most comfortable boots I ever had.  Replaced them with new Rocky's and boy they didn't last very well at all.  I had my soles replaced on them but they didn't really feel right after that.  Now I'm in Danner's - so far so good.


----------



## skinner

Mine fell apart a couple of years ago. I sent them to the factory and they replaced the soles. My buddy had the same problem and tried to send them for repair a couple of months later. They would no longer repair them but sent him new soles which he would have take to a shoe guy for repair.  Neither of us will buy Rocky again.


----------



## codeeb

I have a pair of Corn Stalkers that have done the same thing. I thought that it was something I may have done. I only use them for hunting and scouting.


----------



## Mike E Phillips

you can add me to the list also.They told me that they would not fix or replace then.These boots are 1 year old, and junk.


----------



## 69camaro

add me to the list......second pair I bought had something wrong on the inside. I guess I'll buy something else.


----------



## knifemaker

Nothing but Wolverines for me anymore. Rockies have turned to trash.


----------



## The Bell Man

me too, they rot even if you don't wear them. I had mine resoled and they have been fine ever since.


----------



## DYI hunting

Well, at least we are not the only ones.  Just wish I would have researched before spending $150 on a pair of boots!
Rocky will never get any more business from me and my buddies.


----------



## Hogtown

I can't let a Rocky Boot thread go by without pausing to warn everyone:  DON'T BUY ROCKY BOOTS. Yes, in years past they were alright - they aren't now. Don't waste your money, there are too many good boots out there.  Wolverines, Redwing, Gokey, Russell, LaCrosse, Georgia Boot etc... are all better than Rocky Boots - buy them and save yourself the aggrevation.


----------



## Eddy M.

I pulled my insulated /gortex / Rockey boots out yesterday(haven't worn in a year) left a black trail through the house-- entire soles fell apart - crumbled into small chunks-- didn't know it was a widespread problem thought I stepped into something and ruined them


----------



## rip18

I won't bother with an involved post again.  But I plan to NEVER buy another pair of Rocky boots.


----------



## Eroc33

they used to put viberam soles on there boots and then they stated makeing there own to save money and that is when the ran into problems. it was only on a few models of boots they had the problems with, but they have the problem worked out now. and most of the problems were from people who didnt ware them.


----------



## knifemaker

Eroc33 said:


> they used to put viberam soles on there boots and then they stated makeing there own to save money and that is when the ran into problems. it was only on a few models of boots they had the problems with, but they have the problem worked out now. and most of the problems were from people who didnt ware them.



What are you saying? That if you wear them they won't fall apart, but if you don't wear them they will fall apart.


----------



## firebiker

*www.Boycott Rocky Boots.com 
 that would get their attention  *


----------



## Coon Dog

*rocky boots*

i will not spend my money on them no more i bought new pair before turkey season this past year just wore them hunting before season was up soles falling off and leaking bad i thought well it might of just been a bad pair bought new pair before deer season this past year and i said well i'll keep the receipt but i can't find it now they are shot as well  NO MORE FOR ME made cheep over seas they used to be some what ok danners now


----------



## btt202

the state bought 100's of pair  for officers years ago and had the same problem with them


----------



## Luckybuck

I can add my pair also, put on to hunt this year, soles looked like they were new, walked to stand and back out and both soles came off the boots.  Boots a couple of years old had not been worn very much.  Very disappointed to say the least, I just threw in trash can.


----------



## bany

yea mine too!! 1 yr and toast,and i only wore them in the woods.not going to nor going home just in the woods and never in a stand.i won't buy them anymore.


----------



## Black_Bart

*BearClaws to dust...*

I had a pair of Rocky Bear Claws....lasted 2 seasons and the soles just crumbled to dust.......what junk.  No more for me thanks.


----------



## codeeb

I sent an email to them last week and they said that someone would contact me.  I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Hawken2222

Rocky's are junk.  I have a pair of La Crosse boots, that are going on there 7th season without any problems.


----------



## hevishot

yep...comfortable junk. I wont buy anymore. Have had the same thing happen.


----------



## Killdee

HAvent had the sole problems, but they aint what they used to be,sent the last pair of lightweight turkey boots back after they came apart at the seams. the leather pair I have just aint comfortable.
No more rockys for me.


----------



## TNhunterKMC

Add me to the list of disintegrating soles.  I pulled mine out of the closet the other night and the sole would crumble in your fingers.   Threw the pieces of CRAP in the trash and will NEVER own another thing with the Rocky name ever again.


----------



## dannyray49

*rocky boots sent back*

i have a pair of Rocky Cornstalkers that are probaly 15 yrs old they did the same thing sole just came apart. I called Rocky and was  asked for a serial number on the  boot. I did not know boots had numbers go figure. She said that they would resole them one time free. Sent them back and 13 weeks later had them back with a new sole. Waterproofed and thye work great


----------



## stevetarget

I sent Rocky a link to this thread and another note about how unhappy I was with there boots.   No answer. Of course I really did not expect one from them !


----------



## Hogtown

stevetarget said:


> I sent Rocky a link to this thread and another note about how unhappy I was with there boots.   No answer. Of course I really did not expect one from them !




My experience with Rocky is that no response is in fact their standard response.


----------



## Doug B.

I bought a new pair of Rocky boots about 18 years ago and had problems with the sole after just a few months. I thought it was just this one pair of boots. After a year or two, I bought a pair of Cornstalkers... same problem. After a couple of more years, I tried another pair( don't remember which stalker they were), still the same thing. That was the last pair I will ever buy!!! That was probably over ten years ago, and I have  other brands that are still holding up.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

i had the same thing happen to the soles of my Rocky's, i called Rocky they sent me a new pair of sole, which i PAID to have installed, i have 3 pair of Rocky's now, a pair of camo wellington's, that LEAK, but i have a new pair of Brair proof leather wellington's, with a new type sole that i love to wear as everyday work boots. When ya have a size 14 wide foot, it's hard to get the right boot, rocky's just fit better on me. But i do have a new pair of Irish Setter's Snake boot's for turkey season.....we shall see.


----------



## TNhunterKMC

The ones I mentioned above got chucked into the trash.  They were probably 10 years old and didn't think Rocky would do anything about them.  They were still in great shape except the soles were gone.


----------



## Hardwood man

My buddy and me both had a pair and the soles didn't last but about 2 years. I bought my boy a pair of the lace up snake boots from one of my buddies 2 years ago and last year during bow season the soles started breaking up and now have big holes in them. Won't buy nomore.


----------



## BPR

*Same thing happened here.*

I talked with the guy in Bass Pro about it about 6 months ago and he told me that they had finally fixed the problem with the soles, but acknowledged that alot of people had had problems with them.  

I've decided to stay away from them.  I love my Irish Setters by Redwing.


----------



## Wild Turkey

Have had over 4 pair dump the sole within 2 yrs. I have a pair of snake boots that already look like their going to blow apart and they arent even a year old. Thats about 30 wearing days worth.


----------



## Killdee

BPR said:


> I talked with the guy in Bass Pro about it about 6 months ago and he told me that they had finally fixed the problem with the soles, but acknowledged that alot of people had had problems with them.
> 
> I've decided to stay away from them.  I love my Irish Setters by Redwing.



Good for you, they have not fixed the problem as there are 1000's of unrepaired unwarrented boots out here and customers who will NEVER buy another pair.


----------



## whitworth

*Dang*

You'd think after years of complaining, you fellas would stop complaining.   
I thought they would done and fix that problem by now.


----------



## Allen Waters

crap, wish i had seen this thread two weeks ago, just bought a pair of rocky zip up snake boots from bps. still in box and have not worn them, they are going back asep and getting something of better quality, i will not risk wasting my money based on yall's overwhelming response to this.


----------



## dixie

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> crap, wish i had seen this thread two weeks ago, just bought a pair of rocky zip up snake boots from bps. still in box and have not worn them, they are going back asep and getting something of better quality, i will not risk wasting my money based on yall's overwhelming response to this.



I bought a pair of bear claws around the opening of rifle season and they have a "two tone" sole on them, its a different looking sole than my old ones had. I thought about taking them back but decided to see what happens with them


----------



## fishfinder1

I bought a brand new pair this deer season wore them for 2 days and the bottoms  fell apart.


----------



## DannyW

I have had 3 pairs that fell apart. All of them were over a year old but none of them were worn very hard...probably no more than 10-12 days use on each one. I keep several different pairs and rotate them depending on the weather and where I am hunting that day. That way my boots last several years...usually.

No more Rocky's for me. I know the warranty is only for a year but a $150 boot should last more than 10 days in the field - whether it's 10 days in a row or one day a year for 10 years.

I replaced the Rocky boots I normally wear for turkey hunting just last week with a pair of Irish Setter's. Man that's a comfortable pair of boots! And I bet the soles don't start crumbling off in a couple of years either.

Rocky boots now join Tumi and Chevrolet as products that I will never buy again.


----------



## waterdogs

Same thing happened to my Rockys, I was walking and chunks of the sole started to fall off. It was the size of a medium size rock. I guess thats why they call them ROCKYS. Mine were only 3 years old and only wore then to hunt in. No more for me.


----------



## Ga-Bullet

Fix all Your Rocky Problem's. By A Pair Of Danner's. Been Hunting Hard out of a Pair for the Last 7 Years.


----------



## rip18

Even if Rocky fixes the problems with their soles, they have a track record of poor customer service going back to the late 1980's with me.  The poor customer service is what will keep me away; it appears too deeply entrenched in their corporate culture.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Wild Turkey said:


> Have had over 4 pair dump the sole within 2 yrs. I have a pair of snake boots that already look like their going to blow apart and they arent even a year old. Thats about 30 wearing days worth.



Hmmm maybe if snake bites you they just might blow apart


----------



## BPR

DannyW said:


> I replaced the Rocky boots I normally wear for turkey hunting just last week with a pair of Irish Setter's. Man that's a comfortable pair of boots!



Can't go wrong with Redwing.  They know a thing or two about boot soles.  I love mine.


----------



## bravobm

*Rocky Boots*

It sucks to have boot problems, But let me say if you are looking for boots, Try Big Daddys Boots in Gainesville. They have a huge selection, and the customer service is great. Ask for Tina, She gave me the best customer service I have had in 20 years, And a great product too !


----------



## DeucesWild

I've owned 2 pair of Rocky boots in the last 23 years. The first pair lasted several years giving good service. The soles on the second pair split from side to side right about where the ball of your foot goes just a couple of weeks after I bought them. No more Rocky's for me. It's La Crosse and Irish Setter from here on out.


----------



## CCGA

*rocky*

Ive had two different pairs of rockys that had the soles go bad. it was almost like you had sat them in some kind of chemical and the sole just started coming apart. It got all mushy sort of and would come off in chunks.I will never own another pair.(The rocky snake boots I had werent very waterproof either but the soles did last on them)


----------



## godogs57

Mine did the same thing after being worn twice and put up till the next season. I got smart and went with Schnee's and Irish Setter boots and never looked back.


----------



## Slewfoot

*Rocky's*

It makes me feel a bit better to see all of these posts!  

I bought a pair of Rocky Bear Paw boots (bout 5 yrs ago)and they were great for the first year...then I got them back out a year later and they crumbled so badly in a friends truck that it messed up his carpet and floor mats!  They seemed to have underwent a chemical decomp process that turned them into tar-like substance.

I think that Bass Pro, Cabellas, etc. know enough about this issue that they should NO LONGER DEAL WITH ROCKY BOOTS.  Sign me up on the BOYCOTT. ..just like many of you, I but alot of gear and am not going to support any company that is so poor on product and cust-service.

There have been at least 5 times in the past year that I passed on buying a pair of rocky boots at Gander or BPS just because of the brand...I am sticking to LaCrosse, Wolverine or other brands that dont rip me off!


----------



## bulletproof1510

I have had the same problem, and since have stopped purchasing Rocky's. Now I only use Danner, haven't wore em out yet.


----------



## Razor Blade

I guess you can add me to the list also . I bought a pair about 12 years ago , same thing , the bottoms came off after about 3 years . I wish i read this about 6 months ago , before i bought a pair of  16 inch snake boots . Oh well ! I will not buy anymore !!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I had my fer only 1 season no problems yet......


----------



## cduramax

I have worn Rocky boots for over 10 years and no longer wear them because I have had similar problems.

I used to purchase them at an dealer outlet store in Northern Ohio the dealer told me that they are no longer made in the USA and quality has gone downhill.

That should tell you something when the dealer admits it.


----------



## vickers021007

Add me to yall list to i have about 10 pairs but my last 2 pairs did the same thing know i use lacrosse insulate rubber boots 800 gram my feet dont get cold


----------



## dixie

Its not just rockys anymore, I have a pair of rockport shoes  that did the exact same thing as a pair of rockys I had did


----------



## bacon6

I had a pair 10 yrs or so ago heavy insulated so I only wore a couple times a year then was on a hunting trip and after scaling a steep hill side looked at them and basicaly had no soles left took them back to Bass pro and they gave me a store credit because Rocky had done a "recall"several years earlier, don't know if they would do that any more


----------



## livetohunt

This problem has been going on for about 10 years...I am really surprised they haven't solved the problem.. I am assuming they build cheap soles so people have to buy boots every few years. Obviously, they are building them to  cheap and they just fall apart.. I had this happen on a pair of Bearclaws about 6 years ago and Rocky would not replace them..


----------



## Rebel 3

I have had a pair for about 9 or 10 years.  The good thing I can say is they have never leaked, but just last season I pulled them out of the box and noticed the soles were rotting off.  I am gonna try to make them last this deer season, but I am not sure they will make it.  The soles were great and like others have said they just rotted off fast!


----------



## whitworth

*They're Here*

A nearby big box store has a Rocky hunting pair on sale this week.    Even an internet outlet I use, still sells them.  
I had a pair from the mid-nineties that wore so good, I was getting ready to buy new ones, a few years ago.   

Instead I bought a pair of military duty desert boots, which fits at least 10 months of Georgia weather.   Great for hiking and early hunting season.  Still in great shape after two years.  Made by Bates.  A thumbs up!

Somebody saved me some good money.


----------



## collardvalleydeerhunter

Same thing happened to me


----------



## germag

Yeah, I'm done with Rocky boots. Two pairs of Bear Claws that lasted a season each....that's enough for me. I'm using Danner now.


----------



## Rangerboats

Get the Woody Max Muck Boots....best boot I have ever worn!!


----------

